# Rate my pump/tool/bag!



## irishexpat (Mar 1, 2012)

This is kind of a forum staple.....but I'm starting it in search of genuine feedback. I have done searches and read other posts, but haven't found much on some of these things. Basically, add your own pump/tool/bag or comment on someone else's.


Pump:
Topeak RaceRocket Mini

Tool:
Topeak Tool Bar

Bag:
Timbuk2 Goody Box

I haven't bought these yet, so if anyone has another idea/item, let me know!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

What do you want from the bag? You know that one goes on your top tube, up by the stem...

I'd be afraid of losing all the bits and pieces from the tool.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> What do you want from the bag? You know that one goes on your top tube, up by the stem...
> 
> I'd be afraid of losing all the bits and pieces from the tool.


I agree. Unless you are going to carry a lot, I would recommend a saddle bag. 
Also, with the multi-tool I would def get one that has the tool pieces anchored.
Kinda like this (I like simple ones but there are MUCH bigger sets):










As for the pump, thats preference. I personally get annoyed with the little pumps so I use a c02 inflator.


----------



## irishexpat (Mar 1, 2012)

i guess i was thinking of that bag because it includes the option of using it as a phone mount. Since i dont own any cycling jerseys (i use soccer jerseys) i'm kinda limited on spots to store my phone. If its not that bag then its gotta be an arm band + saddle bag.


in terms of the tool, im not too worried about loosing little pieces...I have a jeep that i work on as well and im pretty good with not loosing those tools. Plus, in a perfect world i'll never even open it 



The pump is because it has the built in hose, allowing for more power without worrying too much about the valve.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

forget Topeak.

Lezyne.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I've never had trouble with a valve using pumps without any extra doodads.

I've used top tube bags like that in the past. It's a great way to carry a few small things that I want accessible. I used mine for extra food for an endurance race I did last year, and in training. I use the same seat wedge as everybody else for most of what I attach to the bike, though.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I put everything on a cell-phone "sock" and this goes on my pocket, if I am riding clinchers I carry one tube on a bag in the pocket otherwise I have a tubular folded in one bottle cage


----------



## irishexpat (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok, change of pace a little bit.

Right now I have $60 gift card balance on amazon. I have a bike.......but none of the needed accessories. I can get a floor pump....so in my estimation that leaves multitool, bag, and emergency pump. I would like to get all 3 for 60, or 80 at the most. I am open to any and all suggestions


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I used to carry frame pumps, then mini pumps when they came into fashion. Now I just carry C02. 
Here's what's in my bag, which is a Topeak Aero Wedge pack medium clip on.

Park spoke wrench
2 tubes
A stem extension
CO2 inflator
2 aluminum tire levers (I hate the plastic ones-ALL of the plastic ones, I don’t care what brand)
A Crank Bros Speed Tool
4 16gram cartridges - 1 is carried upside down in the inflator
1 Genuine Innovations Ultraflate inflator
Everything but the tubes is wrapped up in a clean rag so nothing jingles when I ride. 
The rag is handy to wipe up with after a repair.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Sometimes you can get a bunch of this stuff in a starter kit. It's a little more economical, if you're okay with all the elements.


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 1, 1970)

I always buy the smallest seat bag possible. There's really no way I could fill the medium/larger ones up with enough junk to keep crap from rattling around all ride long; and as a plus, smaller bags offer much better aesthetics.

So all a saddle bag needs to hold for me is a spare tube and my CO2. I usually can manage to squeeze in a multi-tool if there's a little extra wiggle room. But typically, I carry all the higher use items such as the multi-tool, tire levers, plastic wallet (id, cc, stick-on patches) and phone in the jersey pockets for easier access.

Here's what I currently use:
1. Pedro's micro blowout bag
2. Topeak Aero Wedge micro
3. Topeak Sidekick Wedge small

My personal favorite is the Pedros which I use on my go-fast bike. Extremely minimalistic in design, really small footprint and it does what I want it to do - plus I don't even notice it's there. And it looks great on a road bike. The Aero Wedge is on my MTB. The straps are a little fussy but they do the job. The Sidekick Wedge is on my do-all bike. Convenient but a little larger than the others. If I'm really working the bike around, sometimes my thighs will brush its sides. It's rare and not annoying enough to replace. Plus I need the little extra room it offers to hold my big fat tubes (running 700x42 tires).


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

I use a saddle bag + a Park Tool 'tool' and my pump is on my top tube ... but am considering getting a CO2 inflator ... 

saddle bag
Amazon.com: Topeak Aero Wedge Pack - Velcro Strap: Sports & Outdoors
pump
Amazon.com: Topeak Pocket Rocket Master Blaster Bike Pump: Sports & Outdoors
mini tool
PARK TOOL I-Beam: Amazon.com: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 9, 2012)

Irish;
A frame pump is a good idea; CO2 cartridges are nice but they are a 1 shot deal; mess up and you're walking home. I do carry both a CO2 and a frame pump at least the pump will fill your tire(eventually).
I love my Lezyne micro caddy saddle bag and their multitool. I feel that a tool with a chain tool is a great benefit in case of a chain break. The other small item I carry in my saddle bag is the KMC's missing link. 
Now; if you have some allen keys in different sizes; maybe you have enough to start your own tools to carry to cut cost? Perhaps even enough to get yourself a cycling jersey with pockets. I carry my phone in a Zip-Lock bag in my jersey pocket. Good luck; hope that helps.


----------



## irishexpat (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks for all the input. I think ive gotten as far as i can on the internet.


Im gonna go to LBS tomorrow or friday to look at bags in person. Same with multitools....Ive gathered that they are all pretty much the same either with our without a chain tool.


im gonna stick with the pump instead of CO2....i know CO2 is quicker, but im not too worried about being able to pump with the small pump. I'm 6 foot 4, 240#, and i dig holes as an archaeologist all day .


i will update what im gonna get once i figure it out


----------



## Tucson_2011 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Shopping for tools*

Great question, I am sure it comes up every few months on this forum, but stuff changes all the time so it is good to see it again. Here is a pic of what I use for a road bike trip in or near the city where I have cell phone coverage. I take a backpack if I go further away or off road, and a lot more stuff like a med kit and some other spares like a brake cable that will work on a derailleur as well and usually a pump, although I have had such bad luck with pumps lasting more than a couple of uses. That CO2 stuff is great, and I found a tiny kit from Genuine Innovations for about $5.

I just ordered one of these bottles with the stash built in, even though I wear bike shorts with pockets, the only thing I want in there is my cell phone.

Bottle - Amazon.com: Contigo AUTOSEAL Kangaroo Water Bottle with Storage Compartment - 24 oz. - Blue: Kitchen & Dining

Contents of the bag:
Topeak Toolbar, CO2 & nozzle, enhanced patch kit all go inside waterproof bag inside of the Transit 45 bike bag ($7.49 @ Performance Bike). I usually carry a small Swiss Army knife (with scissors and most importantly in cactus country - tweezers) in there too but I must have left it at the office today so it is not in the pic. Even tho my chain tool is really small I usually don't take it but it fits. Also, there is a mini-bic lighter,spare tube, three pieces of Velcro, two wire ties, a zip tie and a pair of foldup Foster Grant reading glasses made of that Liquid Metal stuff. (I can't see the little perfidy screws without them!). All this just barely packs in the Transit 45 (45 cubic inches), the Transit 50 (50 ci) is just a bit larger for $7 more - I might get that one soon if I get a bigger Swiss/Gerber utility knife with pliers (so I don't have to keep taking it out of the bike bag).

So when you are at the LBS, look at the cubic inch sizes of the bags and if you still shop on Amazon you will have something to compare it to. Really, 45ci is absolutely stuffed with this much in it, I have to take everything out to get one thing and it is an art to get it all back in.


----------



## 53T (Jul 20, 2002)

I go with a frame pump, primarily because I saw a photo of Jan training with one and he is pretty Euro-cool. As a consequence, I never worry about flat repairs as I have with CO2 and with mini pumps. I have a Blackburn FP-1 and a Zefal hp-x, they weigh about the same as a mini pump and work about 50 times better.

For a mini-tool, there are about 10 models that are better choices than the tool bar. The other posters have covered many of them. And you bag goes under your seat, not on the top tube.

Where in Ireland are you from? I stopped by a race near Dublin last year and met Nicolas Roche's family!


----------



## smellslikeburning (Mar 26, 2012)

never really gave it much thought into getting a small tool bag but it's something to start thinking about. don't really fancy carrying around tubular tires.


----------

